# Screenshot automatique en BMP



## Vincent75 (23 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir à tous , 

Je suis débutant en programmation et j'ai écrit un petit script (c'est pas très propre...  mais bon pour l'instant, ça me suffit...) pour générer à l'écran des séquences d'images à partir d'équations pour l'instant arbitraires. 

Le programme est censé afficher et enregistrer une séquence d'image numérotées 0001.bmp, 0002.bmp etc... et fonctionnait très bien sous PC. Je l'ai porté sous MacOS (sous XCode), effectué qques modifications pour qu'il tourne correctement. 

Aujurd'hui il me génère bien une séquence de fichiers .bmp, mais ceux-ci sont illisibles lorsque je cherche à les ouvrir.  :hein:  :hein: 

C'est certainement un problème de format d'image, j'ai essayé de trouver des sites pour passer en fomat tiff ou pict mais sans succès !!? ou je ne trouve rien d'utilisable ou c'est trop complexe pour moi à adapter dc mon script...

Je pense qu'il doit exister une fonction graphique toute simple à utiliser dans le cas précis, mais comme je n'y connais rien je ne sais pas laquelle et comment l'intégrer ds le code. 

Je n'ai encore jamais sollicité d'aide sur les forums, mais là ca fait plusieurs mois que je suis bloqué et je sais vraiment plus quoi faire !   

Merci mille fois de votre aide ! 

Le programme est en pièce attachée ds le .doc (tout le code est dans le Main.cpp...) + le programm.txt qui définit la séquence à suivre.


----------



## Didier Guillion (24 Juillet 2005)

Vincent75 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous ,
> 
> Je suis débutant en programmation et j'ai écrit un petit script (c'est pas très propre...  mais bon pour l'instant, ça me suffit...) pour générer à l'écran des séquences d'images à partir d'équations pour l'instant arbitraires.
> 
> ...




Ton code genere lui meme les fichiers BMP et ne tient pas compte du little et big endian. (Intel<->Motorola) C'est a adapter. Les mots doivent etre PL-PH, pareils pour les longs.
Une petite recherche sur le Net te presentera ces notions si elles te font defaut.

Cordialement


----------



## quark67 (24 Juillet 2005)

Pour compléter la réponse de Didier, l'article Wikipedia anglophone sur l'endianness parle explicitement du problème du BMP :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endian


> Portability issues
> Endianness has grave implications in software portability. For example, in interpreting data stored in binary format and using an appropriate bitmask, the endianness is important because different endianness will lead to different results from the mask.
> Writing binary data from software to a common format leads to a concern of the proper endianness. For example saving data in the BMP bitmap format requires little endian integers - if the data are stored using big-endian integers then the data will be corrupted since they do not match the format.



Ce document d'Apple peux aussi aider sans doute :
http://developer.apple.com/document...e/CoreEndianReference/CoreEndianReference.pdf


----------

